# Anyone have actual pics of a 2011 Z6 road bike?



## ScottV (Aug 17, 2010)

I've seen an artist rendering online, but no actual pic. Has this bike hit the stores yet? My LBSs don't have any 2011 and can't tell me when exactly they'll get more. Any exact specs for the Z6? I've only seen 2010 specs. Thanks!


----------



## eredinger (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.bikesale.com/felt-z6-road-bike-2011.aspx

Picked mine up last weekend. Changed the no name breaks for 105 and left the FSA cranks for now. Other than that its a different color (carbon visible). 

E


----------



## ScottV (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks, so that colored strip is an orange color, correct? The reason I'm asking is because I might have to order the bike sight unseen because my local LBSs are not stocking many 2011.


----------



## eredinger (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes...it is orange stripes with orange spoke nuts. I like the bare carbon with the color stripes. It's not so bright like the Z5.


----------



## Jaten (Jul 4, 2010)

*2011 Z6*

We're completely new to cycling and after reading a lot and shopping a lot of styles and brands, we knew we'd found our bikes with the '11 Z6 series. Seriously, these bikes are great rides! Ours are still completely stock. Here's my husband's new 2011 Z6










And while you're ordering, be sure to get a ZW6 for your wife or girlfriend. Love mine!


----------

